# MBA in Culinary Arts



## 6003 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi anyone who looks in!

sorry to strike up a new topic for this but i really would like to know about any such course available anywhere (of perhaps similar). This might be in either government or private institutions, (private university or what ever).

Then if the information is available some idea of the content of such a course.

Many many thanks in anticipation :chef:


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am unaware of any MBA culinary program in the US. What is your reason for looking into it and what is your undergrad in and from what college/university?


----------



## 6003 (Mar 14, 2005)

Dear jtobin625

many thanks for the reply/interest.

i'm not posting as a potential student but rather on the other side of the counter (podium!). Of course there's no difference in the level of interest.

I'm likely to have a small part to play in setting up an MBA program in Food Safety Management in the Middle East and in the longer term an MBA in Culinary Arts, possibly aimed at chefs in large hotels who are certainly managers with a great deal of knowledge and skills.

I/we shall try to create appropriate modules rather than the typical economics and accounting or what ever in many standard MBA's. It's ideas here that are of interest and will be particularly challenging. 

Suitable content in suitable language? What's the academic code for sausages! Sausages? Definately, although unacceptable to most in the academic world. Is it topics like materials management, product development, creativity in cookery..... ?

Could a debate on this kind of topic be of interest to CTC users. Hope so.


----------



## greenfin1 (Mar 4, 2009)

MBA culinary program no , never heard of it.


----------



## ryryryann (Dec 23, 2007)

The only somewhat similar masters programs I know of are the Gastronomy program at BU and the Food Studies program at NYU. Both focus more on culture and food though I think.


----------

